# Photo Tournament: The Military



## 4NGU$

*Thread no longer valid (too much BS) please visit the new thread
and resubmit your photos. 

*

http://www.computerforum.com/142787-photo-tournament-military-2nd-stop-arguing.html


----------



## DirtyD86




----------



## Mez

I give up.


----------



## DirtyD86

MMezna said:


> United Airlines a few months ago, dad works there



your dad = pilot?


----------



## Kornowski

Good theme choice!

Here's mine;
http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x284/Kornowski_2007/Photos/IMG_9289.jpg


----------



## Mez

DirtyD86 said:


> your dad = pilot?



Retired Pilot... Now he helps maintain the Blue Angel aircraft.


----------



## ScOuT

A shot from the HLZ in Forward Operating Base Monti, Asmar Afghanistan...a small Afghan girl had a rock fall on her head and was in a coma. We sent her to the hospital in Bagram via air ambulance. This is the helo coming in for the pick up. I am a Pathfinder and was controlling the aircraft that day and running landing zone operations. I actually tried to quickly set my camera for a video but in my haste I set it to picture and pushed the button...might be one of the best pictures I have ever taken

R.I.P.  Sergeant First Class Jarid C. Monti
Killed in Action 21 June 2006
Gowardesh Afgahnistan
Mission Complete Brother....Thanks for everything!
http://www.sfcjaredcmonti.org/index.html


----------



## Punk

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q120/webbenji/DSC_0238.jpg


----------



## Ramodkk

Here's my entry:

http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc95/ramodkk/Picture042-1.jpg


----------



## FairDoos

Sweet atleast someone still remembers the Army. Can it include Army Cadets?


----------



## 4NGU$

indeed


----------



## Punk

Changed my picture


----------



## Intel_man

Picture taken awhile back when I went to the Museum of Flight in Washington.


----------



## DirtyD86

room for three more entries guys


----------



## DirtyD86

MMezna said:


> Changed pic. My dad took this awhile ago... He was in a B-52 above these fighters. He snuck a camera aboard and got be this awesome picture! This was with a film camera, but we took it to a shop and they put it on an SD card.
> 
> From what he said, those are dud missles, used for training purposes only.



entries must be something you took yourself


----------



## FairDoos

MMezna said:


> Changed pic. My dad took this awhile ago... He was in a B-52 above these fighters. He snuck a camera aboard and got be this awesome picture! This was with a film camera, but we took it to a shop and they put it on an SD card.
> 
> From what he said, those are dud missles, used for training purposes only.



Not saying that what you said isnt true but how did your dad manage to take such a good picture and keep control of a fighter jet at the ame time? Seems a bit sketchy like you got it off Google images or something..


----------



## FairDoos

How enoying pictures my mum took are printed out on photos not as digital so i cant enter =[ Sorry guys if i can take a photo of the picture then ill post it but if it is poo quality then i wont bother


----------



## DirtyD86

FairDoos said:


> Not saying that what you said isnt true but how did your dad manage to take such a good picture and keep control of a fighter jet at the ame time? Seems a bit sketchy like you got it off Google images or something..



a b52 is a huge bomber, there is an area at the back where a picture could be taken. that being said, the chances of a person servicing the blue angels and also flying on a b52 are slim and none.


----------



## FairDoos

DirtyD86 said:


> a b52 is a huge bomber, there is an area at the back where a picture could be taken. that being said, the chances of a person servicing the blue angels and also flying on a b52 are slim and none.



Arr i see ha my bad


----------



## newguy5

yeah that is quite an impressive picture for someone on CF.  i say fess up.

ScOuT's is awesome.


----------



## DirtyD86

newguy5 said:


> yeah that is quite an impressive picture for someone on CF.  i say fess up.



+1. if your dad maintained the blue angels aircraft, you wouldn't be submitting an entry taken from an airshow, you'd have behind the scenes pictures. i'm callin the dude out on this one, he is definitely full of it


----------



## vroom_skies

newguy5 said:


> yeah that is quite an impressive picture for someone on CF.  i say fess up.
> 
> ScOuT's is awesome.



Just out of curiosity what do you see in the photo that makes it so special?
Also why is it above CF standards?


----------



## DirtyD86

vroom_skies said:


> Just out of curiosity what do you see in the photo that makes it so special?
> Also why is it above CF standards?



two fully armed f-16s, at a range of < 20 yards at approx 30,000 ft popping flares over the ocean... it's just an impressive shot, the content of it i mean. the quality is definitely so so.


----------



## vroom_skies

DirtyD86 said:


> two fully armed f-16s, at a range of < 20 yards at approx 30,000 ft popping flares over the ocean... it's just an impressive shot, the content of it i mean. the quality is definitely so so.



My point exactly. There is not a thing special about the shot at all besides where it was taken and what it was of.

I bet almost everyone here at CF is capable of taking a very similar photo, if giving the chance.


----------



## vroom_skies

Also, go easy on the guy.
I for one didn't know it switched from innocent until proven guilty to guilty until proven innocent


----------



## DirtyD86

vroom_skies said:


> Also, go easy on the guy.
> I for one didn't know it switched from innocent until proven guilty to guilty until proven innocent





MMezna said:


> Changed pic. My dad took this awhile ago... He was in a B-52 above these fighters. He snuck a camera aboard and got be this awesome picture! This was with a film camera, but we took it to a shop and they put it on an SD card.
> 
> From what he said, those are dud missles, used for training purposes only.




he said it himself, he didn't take the photo. 

also, those aren't dud missiles, they are AICM flares. seems like the son of a former fighter pilot would know this...
a military officer would not "sneak a camera onboard" a B-52 and risk being court-martialed and having his career fall apart for the sake of a novelty photo. also, his father being a retired pilot that now works on the blue angels aircraft is complete BS. the average age of the support and maintenance team is 26 years old, and it doesn't stray too far in either direction. pilots in the military usually retire in their thirties and go on to the airlines for the remainder of their flying days. he is basically saying his dad was in the military, then left and went to the airlines, and then re-enlisted in the military.... 

it's not a big deal, but it was a lie, and it should be exposed.


----------



## vroom_skies

I was referring to the accusations towards him and his family, not the photo.


----------



## DirtyD86

vroom_skies said:


> I was referring to the accusations towards him and his family, not the photo.



as a military brat and instrument rated pilot who is about to enlist in OCS, i can tell you with 100% certainty there is no possible way his story checks out


----------



## vroom_skies

Maybe so, but there is still no reason to call him out on it. 
If he feels the need to make up lies for what ever reason, then let him do so, it's still no concern of yours.
Unless it some how affects your life, which in this case, I fail to see it doing so. However if it did, then by all means take it up with him personally, otherwise just let it go.

We've brought this thread off track enough as it is. If you want to continue the conversation feel free to use the forums PM feature.

Further posts/ threads dealing with this matter will be deleted.


----------



## Mez

DirtyD86 said:


> a b52 is a huge bomber, there is an area at the back where a picture could be taken. that being said, the chances of a person servicing the blue angels and also flying on a b52 are slim and none.



My father is in the Air Force, not the Blue Angels. When you said if he was a pilot I thought you mean't if he was a Airforce pilot not a Blue angels pilot. Thats a rare occasion lol, and he wouldn't be that good . 

After he retired from the air force he went on to helping maintain the Blue Angels aircraft as a repairsmen.

I could just put the old picture if you like, I just didn't see anything about not having to be your "own" picture.

And the picture that a posted, those fighters were not going their top speed, it was a test run to see if everything was working okay. The B-52 that my father was in wasn't a WWII style one, the Airforce has adapted the B-52, and modified it to have a cargo bay door, and everything else that was up to the modern day standards.. They had the Oxygen masks on and everything.

They were not flying at ver very high altitudes, as taking a picture from up there this good, would be a 1 to a million chance.

Call me a fess up, full of crap, or whatever. I'll just take the photo off and give up if it makes you guys happy.

I have no hard feelings against you Dirty, I totally understand your thoughts and expressions. Its just that... you went so hard on me without even getting the details straight.

Hope this helped...


----------



## DirtyD86

MMezna said:


> My father is in the Air Force, not the Blue Angels. When you said if he was a pilot I thought you mean't if he was a Airforce pilot not a Blue angels pilot. Thats a rare occasion lol, and he wouldn't be that good.
> 
> After he retired from the air force he went on to helping maintain the Blue Angels aircraft as a repairsmen.



the blue angels are the USN's public demonstration squad, they are only affiliated with the navy and in some cases the marine corps, but never the air force. driving enlistment is the primary purpose and for that reason the angels and thunderbirds are very competitive, and would never associate with one another. all maintenance and flight sustainability is done by members of the USN, they do not contract civilians for these purposes which means if your father does indeed work on the angels, he would have retired from the air force and enlisted into the navy, which is the most irrational thing a retiring navy officer could do. 

nothing you are saying checks out, and i believe you to be lying to the members of CF, which i have a real problem with. with respect to vroom skies position as a moderator, i won't comment on the issue further


----------



## Mez

I give up you win. Happy? I'm 18 and have never been in the airforce, navy, army, anything! This is my father. Not me.

I was wrong photography is not my thing, and I should have never posted this. Best wishes.


----------



## DirtyD86

i think i may have just discovered my only hope of ever winning a photo competition...

ramodkk, that reflection in the chrome of the engine doesn't much look like you


----------



## Punk

DirtyD86 said:


> i think i may have just discovered my only hope of ever winning a photo competition...
> 
> ramodkk, that reflection in the chrome of the engine doesn't much look like you



Actually, I think Scout will win, he already has my vote


----------



## DirtyD86

obviously you didn't get my joke 

photo tourneys have been a popularity contest for a while now


----------



## Vizy

yea i'm with D on that. It is a popularity contest. Who suck's whose d*ck  jk.

Scout just won tho...


----------



## vroom_skies

I would say I'm not too popular around here, yet have won a fair amount...


----------



## Vizy

vroom_skies said:


> I would say I'm not too popular around here, yet have won a fair amount...



r u kidding me? I doodle your name all over my notebooks in school


----------



## DirtyD86

vroom_skies said:


> I would say I'm not too popular around here, yet have won a fair amount...



you're a moderator, so you get ass kissing points, plus you are one of the better photographers on the boards



...see how i did that


----------



## vroom_skies

Vizy93 said:


> r u kidding me? I doodle your name all over my notebooks in school


If you do that for me, I'd hate to see what you do for some of the more prominent members lol.


DirtyD86 said:


> you're a moderator, so you get ass kissing points, plus you are one of the better photographers on the boards
> 
> 
> 
> ...see how i did that


I don't think I've won since I've been a mod.

4NGU$- I think it's a safe bet to set the poll up.


----------



## TFT

@ 4ngu$, thanks for reply but I had second thoughts on my pic myself.


----------



## Kornowski

Wow.


----------



## Punk

DirtyD86 said:


> obviously you didn't get my joke
> 
> photo tourneys have been a popularity contest for a while now



Well I don't vote for the person I prefer but for the picture that I like. That's how everyone should vote, and I think that's how everyone votes. I don't think I ever felt like the winner won because of his username.


----------



## Humveeluvr

DirtyD86 said:


> photo tourneys have been a popularity contest for a while now


I would disagree I have only entered a couple of times but watched over every one since I joined and it seems to be prety fair, but then again im not that popular and I havn't received many votes! (puts 2 and 2 together) Maybe your one to something!


----------



## TFT

Seems fair and above board to me. I partake quite often, never won and always get a couple of votes even though I've threatened / blackmailed people . I just love entering knowing my photos are mediocre, or is it that TFT is unpopular ..... mmmmm I'll use that as an excuse from now on. 

Now to prove or disprove this, if Mep entered with a low resolution picture of dog poo on the underside of his shoe, in a theme named "Food" and consequently won the competition by a runaway  victory. Then I might believe it .


----------



## ScOuT

I don't think there are votes for people at all...every time I have seen a photo tourney...the best picture wins, that's the end, nothing more.

The reason why vroom_skies ( a moderator ) has won so many is obvious. Click on that little link when he submits a post, the link looks like this: My Photography Website 

Take a look at his site, he is a professional picture taker...duh He shoots some of the best pictures ever...ya...he wins a lot for a reason.


----------



## 4NGU$

wow this got out of hand as far as i can make out ...
no I really cant make anything out 
Bob close this thread please, I will start this again since we only have like 6 valid entries and a big irrelevant argument.

/thread 

thanks Bob.


----------



## vroom_skies

In light of 4NGU$'s request, thread closed.

Please see this thread for submissions:
http://www.computerforum.com/142787-photo-tournament-military-2nd-stop-arguing.html


----------

